# Your rats favorite veggies?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm trying to find something green and nutritional to give to my rats daily. They like romaine lettuce and spinach, but I know neither of those are good to be fed daily. They don't care for kale at all, or broccoli for that matter and they hate peas. I want to branch out a bit with their veggies, so I'm trying to find something they enjoy because they're very picky. 

I've heard of bok choy (spelling?) and I've seen it at my local walmart; have you tried it before? Would that be healthy to give a few sprigs daily with their mini salad? Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never done the bok choy but my ladies (and Guy) like peas and carrots. They also love kale, but yours don't. I've never seen a rat turn down peas or carrots.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

My rats eat all their veggies, especially with a little flax seed oil, lol. If there are veggies that your rats don't eat, try to add a few drops of flax seed oil and mix the veggies well so there is a little of it on all of them. My rats LOVE kale- each rat is different in his/her food preferences. Spinach would be ok to give often if in small quantity.


----------



## Sushigirl (Sep 10, 2015)

My guys get bok Choy regularly and they love it


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Not just bok choy, but a lot of other leafy asian greens are a great addition and also add some good variety. 
Carrot, cucumber, broccoli, cauliflower and green bell peppers (capsicum) are also some veggies you might want to experiment feeding with. Some rats can be rather picky about their vegetables.

As for how much to feed, daily is good. You may want to feed sparingly at first to get their digestive system used to it, otherwise you might have to clean up some watery rat poo. Vegetables are something you have to gradually add in to their diet.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Green foods rat love?

I'd have to say green M&M's would likely top the list for our rats, although I've seen starving rats reluctantly eat veggies on occasion. 

I think it might actually be more funny if it were less true... but our rats do get veggies whether they don't like them or not...


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

My rats love peas! 
They also eat silverbeet leaves, if yours like spinach etc they might like silverbeet as well. 
I cant really think of other greens that havent been mentioned.. My rats love COOKED pumpkin and sweet potato too 
Maybe you could make vege smoothies with all the veges they dont like and see how they react to that? My rats go nuts for coconut milk, so coconut milk + flax seed oil + any greens might work well!


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

My rats are HUUUGE kale fans. I don't even remember how many other things I've tried because they turn their nose up at non-kale. They also don't like carrots. Basically, they are weird, but if you already know yours don't like kale, I sadly can't help.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My rats are not that picky. Peas and kale are some of their favorite veggies. My guinea pigs go insane for kale so I usually have it every week. I always have alot of spinach too and spring salad mix they love. Carrots are never anyones fav but they will eat them.

A good idea for picky rats is to make a mush. Just take all kinds of veggies put them in a food processor and mush them up. Add alittle bit of fruit, which alittle goes a long way and will flavor it alot and the rats will love it!!

I do this 1-2 a week for my rats. 

It also means all the rats get alittle of everything, they can't pick and choose their favorites, and you can use frozen veggies/fruit which are great cost wise. You can also add in other stuff like eggs, yogurt, oatmeal, hemp/flax/chia seeds, basil, etc...

I still give fresh veggies as well though.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

My guys are crazy for broccoli


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Try cucumber. It was already mentioned above, but I just wanted to second it. My rats love it. Swiss Chard, herbs like cilantro or parsley, and different kinds of green sprouts would also be a few other ideas to try. Sprouts are especially wonderful (for us too!) because they contain SO much available nutrition for their small size.


----------

